

Bank Nixes Use of Social Networking Sites in Hiring Process - edw519
http://www.law.com/jsp/ihc/PubArticleFriendlyIHC.jsp?id=1202429840060

======
jrockway
Treating your employees with respect means you're "risk averse"? Amusing.

~~~
patio11
It is not obvious to me that Jane Employee's right to not work next to a
ribald alcoholic is automatically trumped by John Applicant's right to not
have his Facebook held against him. Or that this state of affairs is
respectful to Jane. In fact, it would seem to me that one's proximate duty is
to Jane.

Substitute customers or shareholders for Jane if desired, as all of them are
owed higher duties by the company than any particular applicant is.

